# Blister question



## Shepard (26 Jul 2013)

Howdy everybody,

I've been looking back on my BMQ and SQ courses and have come to realize that I was the only person in both my courses to never have had any blisters of foot irritation. (with the exception of wearing the winter socks for a weekend that had caused a bit of a rash) Is this normal? Should I go see a doctor about this?

Thank you for taking the time to read this and have a blessed day.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jul 2013)

?

"Doc, I have this problem.  My feet don't get messed up...what should I do?"

I predict a reply of...

"Stop coming to sick parade when there's nothing wrong with you?"


----------



## MikeL (26 Jul 2013)

Seriously?  Because you didn't get a blister you are worried you have some medical issue?  I would think everybody would see this as a good thing, not as something to be concerned about.


----------



## Shepard (27 Jul 2013)

I know it's silly that I ask but it could maybe linked to some kind of disease. Better safe than sorry is my motto.


----------



## Robert0288 (27 Jul 2013)

You have no foot problems, no irritation and no blisters.  I doubt even google will help you with that diagnosis, let alone a doctor.

What ever disease you think you have, I hope it's contagious.  I would love not getting blisters or heat spots.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (6 Aug 2013)

Have you done your 5000km ruckmarch yet? If not, I would be interested to know if your feet will remain blister free afterward.  :nod:


----------



## medicineman (12 Aug 2013)

I'd give you a few differential diagnoses...Pes hardus, Bastardusluckius, properly fitting footwear, Bone idle toolitis - something seen when people don't put in enough effort to actually make their feet rub inside their boots, something often associated with an MiD or more commonly known as a "Muffin in Distress".   Lastly is not a diagnosis so much as a delusional symptom called magical thinking, which though could be unlikely, needs to be added for completeness.

In all seriousness, I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you fit into the Bone Idle Toolitis or MiD category.

MM


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (13 Aug 2013)

maybe sit down on a sofa in a dim lit room with a professional asking you questions...

could be anxiety, looking for something wrong when everything is fine


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Aug 2013)

I don't want to be that guy but I'm going to do it:  

They say there's no such thing as a stupid question but holy s*** this is damn close.


----------

